# case modding my Stacker 810



## smashed_99cbr (Dec 12, 2009)

UPDATE:

more pics on post #2

more pics on post #12

more pics on post #14

still trying to decide weather I want to top mount my radiator or bottom mount my radiator...

I am thinking I will bottom mount it just cause it should be easy to fill and bleed the water cooling system...

well this is what is looked like...

this is what the case looked like at first(note this is not my pic but the rest of the pics are my pics)

http://media.photobucket.com/image/cooler master stacker 810/InfectiousDust/workbench.jpg



this is after I removed the mesh grill...










































this is after I got it taped off and the lines drawn out







the window is done








Top (plexi is not mounted yet)







a home for the radiator!


----------



## smashed_99cbr (Dec 13, 2009)

primer












painting the interior:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 13, 2009)

subscribed, good work so far


----------



## Sensi Karate (Dec 13, 2009)

Just subscribed as-well. Looking good so far, can't wait for the end product.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Dec 13, 2009)

Maaan you re wicked! I was thinking it was gonna be a pos seeing the first picture but how was i wrong seeint the last! Cutting that side panel was a good idea indeed. Keep posting your pics, i wanna see the end product! Do you plan to paint the exterior too?


----------



## smashed_99cbr (Dec 13, 2009)

assaulter_99 said:


> Do you plan to paint the exterior too?



at the moment I am not sure...


----------



## assaulter_99 (Dec 13, 2009)

Maybe black would do? Keep it up though!


----------



## smashed_99cbr (Dec 13, 2009)

assaulter_99 said:


> Maybe black would do? Keep it up though!



I was thinking flat black  or red?


----------



## assaulter_99 (Dec 13, 2009)

Black is beauty lol. Proof? Everyone goes for it. Red? Not so sure but what i can tell you is that it'll be unique.


----------



## afw (Dec 13, 2009)

nice work man .... love to see the end product soon


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 13, 2009)

WOW you got some good talent! i love seeing case mods


----------



## smashed_99cbr (Dec 13, 2009)

brandonwh64 said:


> WOW you got some good talent! i love seeing case mods



thank you... this is my first window job...


----------



## smashed_99cbr (Dec 14, 2009)

more pics... its coming together

the top looks cool i think...


----------



## assaulter_99 (Dec 14, 2009)

Man thats wicked, the stunt with the window at the top. It looks neat and nice. Can you take pics with the side panel on? just to see the contrast (you ll then know if you need to paint it or not, but i guess you know that already! lol )


----------



## smashed_99cbr (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## assaulter_99 (Dec 15, 2009)

You my friend, are extreme! Will you paint (panels) it or keep it as is?


----------



## Zubasa (Dec 15, 2009)

Just one thing, you better go buy yourself a couple fan grills.


----------



## smashed_99cbr (Dec 15, 2009)

Zubasa said:


> Just one thing, you better go buy yourself a couple fan grills.



why?


----------



## Zubasa (Dec 15, 2009)

smashed_99cbr said:


> why?


Have the fans exposed like that is a potential hazard 
It also makes thing easier to get into the fans.
eg. your fingers

There are also some stylish fan grills you can get to add to the looks.


----------

